# Local Cycle Clubs? SWADLINCOTE DERBYSHIRE



## damocool (15 Jun 2014)

Hi

Looking for local clubs in the Swadlincote, Burton on Trent area?

Any ideas?


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2014)

Mercia cc meets at burton town hall for club runs on sunday at 9.15 am with a couple of other rides in the week, linky in sig
Unfortunately just lately i am an infrequent rider due to young kids meaning i dont get the time for club runs on a regular basis . i do know lloyds cycles used to have MTB rides as well .
If i am free sometime i could come out for a ride sometime if you like as i am in Newhall.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2014)

What sort of riding would you be doing ?
road bike 
hybrid
MTB


----------

